# Back blade/ brush hog



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

Any suggestions for maximum size to use on a 1020? Going to be plowing snow in Western NY. Rear track width is 7 ft.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

I would put one on as big as I could carry or at least a foot wider than the track width. I don't do snow so I can't speak to that aspect. I had a ten foot offset trailer type bush hog that came with the 1020 I used to own. The previous owner used it to mow under his peach trees. I used the cutter to mow pastures and roads until I tore it up cutting saplings that were a little bigger than I should have been cutting. The tractor, never had a problem with the cutter.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Back blade should be wide enough to cover rear wheels at 45 degrees.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

An old rule-of-thumb regarding brush hogs is 5 HP per foot of deck width. Your tractor has about 38 pto HP. A 6' deck is fine, 7' would probably be OK, but might be too heavy to lift without the front end coming off the ground?? You might need front weights. I have a comparable Ford tractor, and a 1050 Lb mower makes it very light in the front end.


----------



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I appreciate it


----------

